# Chuck Norris demands swearing is cut from Expendables 2



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

for starters i dont know what the obsession is with chuck norris,terrible actor and he got his **** beat by bruce lee :lol: but he wants the expendables 2 to get a pg13 rating so kids can watch it without swearing,but incredible levels of violence.unbelievable.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

F*ck him off as well vilonce and bad language is what i want


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry .....Chuck who ????


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

first one was rubbbish ...and I bet this is worse


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Giving it a PG13 rating will actually enable it's apparent target audience to watch it. The first one was utter ****e.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Norris is a bit of a ****.

Trying to get creationism taught in US schools.

There is a big difference between the US and Europe in terms of TV and film.

US doesn't mind violence but nudity etc is still a taboo subject whereas the opposite is true in Europe.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I would never have put Chuck Norris in the same league as the likes of Arnie and Sly. But, who knows, he may be okay in this.

The Expendables are never going to be top quality films, but they don't need to be, just don't take them seriously.

You would expect swearing along with lots of bodies and explosions etc, so will see how the rating affects the film, personally I don't think cutting out some swearing will make any difference.

Chris.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I take it the Bruce Lee comment was a joke?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Literally couldn't watch the original film, absolutely appalling.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think Chuck should be in this film.

I watched Beverley Hills Cop the other day. The amount of swearing and shooting in it was unreal. But, it was fantastic.

What they should be doing is giving these films the 18 rating they deserve. But, that limits the audience and cuts down the revenue. Which is the real reason the swearing has been cut.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Check out the 'Hitler' video in reference to the PG-13 rating...

http://www.thearnoldfans.com/news/1900.html

Chris.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> I take it the Bruce Lee comment was a joke?


Nope they starred in a film together (Way of the Dragon) and rumour has it that Bruce Lee broke Chuck Norris' arm during a fight scene using a Kung Fu nerve attack that is rarely used:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> Nope they starred in a film together (Way of the Dragon) and rumour has it that Bruce Lee broke Chuck Norris' arm during a fight scene using a Kung Fu nerve attack that is rarely used:thumb:


I know they starred in a film together. And rumours arent reality.
Its quite widely accepted that Chuck would have mashed Bruce had it been a real fight, and not a film.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> I know they starred in a film together. And rumours arent reality.
> Its quite widely accepted that *Chuck would have mashed Bruce* had it been a real fight, and not a film.


No offence meant here mate but on what basis? The fact that Chuck was a world champion fighter and Bruce never fought professinally?

They both studied and became masters at different forms of slef defence/fighting/martial art whatever you want to call it.

I fail to see how anyone on this can say either would "mash" the other. The only way to find out is for them to actually have a fight (which is a tad unlikely) Both of them have pro's and cons. Chuck is bigger Bruce is smaller. However Bruce is faster and makes chuck look slower (although to any normal untrained person he is fast)

It would be like me saying Frank Dux would leather the pair of them as he held (and i think he still does) the world records for fastest knockouts by punch and kick in Kumite tournaments (full contact any style of fighting allowed)

Remember it's not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't get me wrong i'm not saying either would win.

It just grates me sometimes when people say X would mash X as until they actually fight nobody knows. I've seen Black Belts in various forms of Martial Art get dropped by mr Joe average and vice versa. Our Self defence instructor in work got dropped by a guy nearly half his size as the "little guy" knew loads of different pressure points on the body and was lightning quick. Yet to look at he looks like he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag.

No offence intended:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> Don't get me wrong i'm not saying either would win.
> 
> It just grates me sometimes when people say X would mash X as until they actually fight nobody knows. I've seen Black Belts in various forms of Martial Art get dropped by mr Joe average and vice versa. Our Self defence instructor in work got dropped by a guy nearly half his size as the "little guy" knew loads of different pressure points on the body and was lightning quick. Yet to look at he looks like he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> No offence intended:thumb:


No offence taken, and the above isn't my opinion. Its just that after that film, martial arts experts all over the world were of the opinion that Chuck would have won a real fight.

Like you say, no1 will ever really know.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> No offence taken, and the above isn't my opinion. Its just that after that film, martial arts experts all over the world were of the opinion that Chuck would have won a real fight.
> 
> Like you say, no1 will ever really know.


Maybe they had all read the Legend of Chuck Norris and thought it was all true


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> Maybe they had all read the Legend of Chuck Norris and thought it was all true


I'm not sure. I remember there being like a week long Bruce Lee documentary type affair and this had come up and that was the answer.

I can kinda see the point. One was a 6 year undefeated world champ, the other was a film star with no interest in competing.

But then again, Norris trained with Bruce Lee for 18month - 2 years. You don;t tend to find that the pupil is better than the teacher.

We'll never really know. Only thing we can be sure of - Segal could take them both with one arm behind his back :lol:


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

*Frank Dux....*

Frank Dux never held any records, he was a fake, who managed to sell his story (Twice! Bloodsport & The Quest)

Bruce taught Chuck Norris for a while, and they were in the film together. It's worth noting that there are legends about most "big" stars, few of which are true.

According to Chuck they were friends, and I tend to believe him.

Steven Segal is another that can back it up, although he has probably slowed down in recent years with the extra weight....:lol:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

crazysnakeman said:


> Frank Dux never held any records, he was a fake, who managed to sell his story (Twice! Bloodsport & The Quest)
> 
> Bruce taught Chuck Norris for a while, and they were in the film together. It's worth noting that there are legends about most "big" stars, few of which are true.
> 
> ...


But i watched Bloodsport the other night and it listed all his records at the end of that. It must be true as it's on that. His real name is Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> But i watched Bloodsport the other night and it listed all his records at the end of that. It must be true as it's on that. His real name is Jean Claude Van Damme


Random Fact - JCVD was Chuck Norris' wifes bodyguard, and Chuck gave him his first part in a film :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


> Random Fact - JCVD was Chuck Norris' wife and bodyguard. Chuck gave him his first part in a film :thumb:


Really?!?! I never knew either was Gay (although i had my suspicions with him doing Ballet!!)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vRS Carl said:


> But i watched Bloodsport the other night and it listed all his records at the end of that. It must be true as it's on that. His real name is Jean Claude Van Damme





> The accuracy of many of Dux's personal claims have been disputed, including his martial arts background, fighting in the Kumite, and prior military service. According to the Los Angeles Times, the organization that staged the Kumite had the same address as Dux's house, and the trophy he won had been bought and paid for by Frank Dux at a local trophy store. This was disputed by Dux stating that the receipt was fabricated


Didn't Bruce Lee also have an amazing off camera "real" fight with Bolo Yeung, during Enter the Dragon?!?!?

I think it's all leg-end stuff though...

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> Really?!?! I never knew either was Gay (although i had my suspicions with him doing Ballet!!)


Whoops. You know what I mean :lol:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Didn't Bruce Lee also have an amazing off camera "real" fight with Bolo Yeung, during Enter the Dragon?!?!?
> 
> I think it's all leg-end stuff though...
> 
> :thumb:


Don;t also forget the one where someone from the filming crew reckoned he could take Bruce Lee, so Lee offered him a challenge - one kick each.

The crew member kicked lee and it glanced off his shoulder. Lee kicked the crew member on the face and it was so quick, the crew member opened his mouth to laugh, and blood and teeth spilled out


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nevermind all this Lee VS Norris gubbins......who'd win in a fight between Mighty Mouse and Superman? :lol:

And if you can guess what iconic film that is discussed in you win.......well, 'nowt . Just bask in the glory that you have a better than average movie knowledge (unless you Google'd it of course ).


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

VIPER said:


> Nevermind all this Lee VS Norris gubbins......who'd win in a fight between Mighty Mouse and Superman? :lol:
> 
> And if you can guess what iconic film that is discussed in you win.......well, 'nowt . Just bask in the glory that you have a better than average movie knowledge (unless you Google'd it of course ).


Stand By Me - Good fillum:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:thumb: Well done mate (I'll trust that you knew it ).


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

VIPER said:


> :thumb: Well done mate (I'll trust that you knew it ).


Yup but only because i saw it over Xmas. I have seen it before a few years before that and i doubt i would have remembered it if not for seeing it recently:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

vRS Carl said:


> Yup but only because i saw it over Xmas. I have seen it before a few years before that and i doubt i would have remembered it if not for seeing it recently:thumb:


Me too :thumb:. Seen it loads of times but like you saw it was on over Christmas and thought _'Oh I'll just watch the first 5 minutes'_ and ended up watching the whole thing.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Norris, isn't he the guy who runs the newsagents in coronation street! I could take him if bruce lee can!:lol:


----------

